# Partagas Black Crystal Tubo Cigar Review - Smooth and mellow



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I thoroughly enjoyed this smoke. Started out so smooth then starting revving up through the middle. Dark leathery flavors throughout, good full bod...

Read the full review here: Partagas Black Crystal Tubo Cigar Review - Smooth and mellow


----------

